

Social logins: Google more accepted than Facebook - bapi
http://blog.oauth.io/the-oauth-report-1-social-logins/

======
kadabra9
This doesn't surprise me at all. I basically always choose to login via Google
rather than Facebook when given the chance, even if the service is only
requesting bare minimal permissions when authenticating via FB. If given the
option to log in via fb or create a new account, I'll usually just pass
altogether unless I feel the need to create an account. I believe Quora was
the last service I used FB login for, and I deleted that account a while ago.

For me at least, a lot of the overzealous apps from a few years back that
requested access to all of your fb data, and other ridiculous abilities like
to be able to post to your wall, just ruined facebook login for me. These days
when I see an app offering the ability to login via FB I just assume they're
going to try to overreach when it comes to my data/profile and I just move on.

~~~
scholia
My Facebook account has a lot of real information and social value, so I don't
want to give any third-party sites access. However, almost nobody I know uses
Google Plus and the account has no social value, so I'm more likely to use
that... though usually I try to avoid both.

------
tedchs
Every time a site asks me to login with FB, their requested permissions
include access to my friends list, my personal info, etc. -- a deal breaker.
All I want is to not have to make yet another password and to have a "one-
click" login experience, I don't want to share all my data too.

------
nadiac
Me too, I accept only Google for my personnal identity. Sometime Linkedin or
Github when that make sense and there are more features as importing your
contacts/repos for more networkingcollaboration etc... Facebook and Twitter is
a big NO everytime.

